# How much food for my 7 week old?!



## Req

Hello all! I recently got my first GSD pup, Laylah. She's a little girl but growing so quickly! I was just curious how much i should be feeding her. Currently, i'm feeding her Wellness puppy food, and the bag has no indication of how much i should be feeding her. 

I've been trying to feed her three times a day (i normally just do a few good sized handfuls); however, often times she doesn't eat. Every morning she quickly eats everything in the bowl; but, after that, she typically won't eat again until later at night. I've tried feeding her around lunch time and later in the afternoon, but she normally won't eat anything else until night. Even after rigorous playing she only drinks and simply ignores the food. 

Is it normal for a puppy to only at twice a day? 

Thanks,
Req


----------



## [nina]

my puppy did that for a few weeks, i got him at 6weeks. I think i fed him 1 1/2 or 2 cups a day. I added water to moisten the food and he ate more of it. Now that he is 4 months he will eat everything and want more.
edit: i also spoil him with goodies like carrots, frozen bananas, frozen beans and just made dehydrated sweet potatoes. He eats so healthy i think he will live longer than me! lol


----------



## pyratemom

Wow, six and seven week old pups? I didn't even get to import Raina until she was at least 12 weeks. I did pick Pyrate out at 6 weeks but he had to stay with his litter for 2 more weeks til he was 8 weeks old. They are so cute at that age. I would not feed large amounts at once. Pups are just getting used to not being able to eat any time mom walks in. I would say small amounts 4 times a day would be a good place to start eventually going to twice a day for pups.


----------



## Sunflowers

3/4 cup four times a day is what I was instructed at that age.
Also, after rigorous playing it is a good idea to wait at least an hour before feeding. Keeo puppy quiet for an hour after feeding, too.


----------



## jimj

We got ours at a little over 7 weeks and she's been real good about eating when she's hungry and leaving it when she's not. We followed the "put it down for 15 mins then pick it up" rule for a week or two until we figured out she won't gorge but I always measured out a cup at a time so we know how much she's getting. She's settled down to about 3 cups a day +/- depending on what treats she gets during the day. Generally she's hungry every 4-5 hours.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I fed like 1.5 cups to my pup at that age. :/ She's now 11.5 weeks and eats 2.5 cups. Mind you the calories are 552 per cup (More than most brands) but watching her eat that huge amount....I can't imagine her eating more. o_o I mean, that's how much Chance ate full grown. I've had to go from 3 feedings to 4 because I'm so worried about her bloating because she looks like a fatty after each meal.


----------



## apenn0006

I am wondering the same thing! our puppy is 8 weeks old and since the day we brought him home he will only eat 2 meals a day. Ours does the same as yours; he will eat all of his food in one sitting in the morning (this is at 7am). Around 12pm we would give him another cup of food that he would start to eat on but never finish. During the day he drinks water and may occassionally pick at his food. When we go to feed him dinner between 5 and 7, he will eat about half of his food and not finish the rest until later. He is most hungry around 9 pm. I don't want his food to be out all day but I don't want to take up a bowl that is still half-full. What did you decide to do with your puppy since she is a couple of weeks older now?



Req said:


> I've been trying to feed her three times a day (i normally just do a few good sized handfuls); however, often times she doesn't eat. Every morning she quickly eats everything in the bowl; but, after that, she typically won't eat again until later at night. I've tried feeding her around lunch time and later in the afternoon, but she normally won't eat anything else until night. Even after rigorous playing she only drinks and simply ignores the food.
> 
> Is it normal for a puppy to only at twice a day?
> 
> Thanks,
> Req


----------

